# Some Of My Best Shots



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

A lovely visit to a WHF cat breeding facility.

Simon


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

tyrannes said:


> A lovely visit to a WHF cat breeding facility.
> 
> Simon


Majestic looking! Nice shot Simon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome pics! :1eye:

I hope you don't mind what I've done, having come straight to this thread from the G-Shock love thread...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


>


:rofl: I think that could be the top page image for the forums. (With the author's permission.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)




----------

